# HELP - What pads for Menzerna 203s ?



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi

After detailing my car here ages ago it is in need of another quick going over.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112533&highlight=boxster

I have some Menz 203s and want to give it one 'hit'. I have been using the jet wash brush recently and the light scratches are showing !!!!!!

Anyone recommend a set pads (big and small) to give it a once over.

Will be following same procedure as last time.

Cheers


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I recommend the Hex Logic pads, heres a guide on each pad grade
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200983


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Menz 203s or P0 85 RD 3.02 on a orange hex pad should remove most scratches.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

On your paintwork if using a rotary i'd go for the 3M yellow pad or with a DA the LC Hydrotech Crimson from PB


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Menzerna: orange polishing pad or yellow finishing pad
Chemical guys/Über/Buff and shine: green or white
3M: yellow polishing


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> or with a DA the LC Hydrotech Crimson from PB


You do know the red pad is soft and has no cut?

The tangerine is perfect for 1 step polishing with 203s. Even with the cyan, it finishes perfect with no marring.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> You do know the red pad is soft and has no cut?
> 
> The tangerine is perfect for 1 step polishing with 203s. Even with the cyan, it finishes perfect with no marring.


The Crimson pad does have some cut; it's not much but there is some cut to it. It's a stiffer foam than the likes of a glazing pad and they do offer a tiny amount of cut too.

203S on Porsche paint, I agree, Tangerine Hydro Tech pad.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers guys but i have just checked and i have a full set of Sonus pads.......

SfX1, 2 and 3.

The large pads (red yellow white) are labelled but confused on the small 4" as i have a blue pad (plus yellow and white).

Is this a finishing pad ?


----------



## superAndre (Jan 9, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> 203S on Porsche paint, I agree, Tangerine Hydro Tech pad.


Is it a dusty?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

bilabonic said:


> Cheers guys but i have just checked and i have a full set of Sonus pads.......
> 
> SfX1, 2 and 3.
> 
> ...


Red is finishing
White is Polishing
Yellow is compounding.

Not sure with 203 but i found 3.02 with the white polishing pad gave my a great finish on my boxster.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

superAndre said:


> Is it a dusty?


No way! Oil based for very easy working.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> No way! Oil based for very easy working.


Most the Menzerna Range produce a good deal of polish dust if your working in certain conditions. For some reason i do get alot more dusting when working outside which i guess is it just drying out faster.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

I have done half the car using the cutting yellow 4" pad and there is slight marring. I need to use car now though.

Will finish off with big polish pad i think. Will have to wash again tomorrrow though which is a pain.

What a difference though. NEVER using a brush again...............lol


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

bilabonic said:


> I have done half the car using the cutting yellow 4" pad and there is slight marring. I need to use car now though.
> 
> Will finish off with big polish pad i think. Will have to wash again tomorrrow though which is a pain.
> 
> What a difference though. NEVER using a brush again...............lol


You need slapping for using a brush! Btw be a little careful with the smaller pad it will correct faster for a reason....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Most the Menzerna Range produce a good deal of polish dust if your working in certain conditions. For some reason i do get alot more dusting when working outside which i guess is it just drying out faster.


I've never had it dust on me once...

Try a smaller working area. When the polish fully breaks down, its like spreading thick water around on the paint. You could even try a squirt of QD on your pad to start with. :thumb:


----------

